# Is my new Ruger Airhawk defective??



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a couple of questions regard my new Ruger Airhawk 1000 fps rifle. When I began shooting I went way overboard on my backstop. I started with a cardboard box, put eight 3/8 thick catalogs in the box and shot at it to sight my scope. At 10 yards I was surprised to see that the pellets didn't penetrate very far. I was shooting Beeman Wadcutter coated pellets with a flat nose. The pellets went only 3/4 of the way through the first catalog. I wonder if I have a faulty rifle? I have read that a 1000 fps gun should go through 1/2 inch plywood at 30 yards. Mine just stick in the wood at the surface at 10 yards. Is it the flat nosed ammo that is the reason?

Also, I have 2 different brands of pellets. One brand seems to fall loosely into the loading chamber and the other seems to fit nice and snug. Is there a performance difference?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Chronograph your rifle but I think your rifle is just fine. Shoot a pigeon and see what penetration you get, I am sure you will be happy. Generally, round nosed pellets produce better penetration. Wadcutters were created for competitions because they punch nice and neat holes in the paper that are easy to measure...

Your rifle doesn't shoot at 1000 fps. This is just a marketing strategy to get more sales. Lots of people bring their firearm mentality into airgunning thinking that a 1000 fps rifle can shoot through an engine block.. :beer:


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

I will try the round nosed.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

redroush00 said:


> Also, I have 2 different brands of pellets. One brand seems to fall loosely into the loading chamber and the other seems to fit nice and snug. Is there a performance difference?


Yeah know, I haven't really noticed a difference in performance in regards to pellet fit.
I'm sure a competition shooter takes all variables into consideration...and although I strive for good results in a particular airgun...I ain't one of those.
You may want to try Crosman HP Supremes. They're a hard pellet,,,, accurate in all my guns and not very expensive...so you're not out much if they perform poorly in yours.


----------

